

AU's largest telco, Telstra, bans employees from facebook - brlewis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/27/now-were-not-talking-telstra-bans-facebook/

======
myoung8
I've heard a lot about LinkedIn vs. FB recently and how they aren't compatible
because one's for business, one's for, basically, effin around.

I think a smart move for FB would be to let people categorize their
friends/acquaintances/contacts into different cateogories (college, business,
family, etc.) and have customizable limited profiles for each.

The only problem with this is that it becomes costlier for users to use the
site (in terms of time and effort), but I think it would be worth it.

~~~
joshwa
They already have that.

